# The Hexatry via peppermack



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Received my new toy today the
Hexatry micarta. Nice Lil shooter!
Does any one know a good conditioner for 
Micarta? Like amorall or something of that 
Nature.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Lucky guy! Man that's smaller than I thought!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea it is, took it for a ride gotta say tabs not my style nice shooter though .


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Yea it is, took it for a ride gotta say tabs not my style nice shooter though .


They look a little long you might one trying to shorten them a bit.

Lovely little shooter.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

you can put some olive oil on it. Or beeswax. Both work great. It is completely impervious to just about anything so it doesn't need any sort of finish if thus what your worried about?

If ya don't like the tabs you could always drill the holes out a little and use Lee's otter attachment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

